
Head-Related Transfer Function - sbolt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head-related_transfer_function
======
PaulHoule
I love surround effects from discrete speakers, but HRTF-based systems for
headphones sound like they applied some kind of bad equalization.

